# 2011-2012 Midwest Grandslam (carpet on road series)



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam (carpet on road series)* 
The Gate, Rapid Competition Raceway, The Big Rug, and MSI are the proud hosts of the 2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam. 

These four tracks are some of the pillars in the Midwest’s carpet on road scene. They are home to some of the region’s best drivers and large events. Our goal is to bring them all together to increase attendance and exposure for each track, while enriching the Midwest carpet on road community.

Now, in our 4th season, we have implemented changes in the series to help reduce the time and expense required to attend. All, but the Halloween Classic, will be a two-day format with the track closed on Fridays. The Classic, due to continually increasing entries, will remain the same three-day event with open practice on Friday. 

We hope these changes will give the series the balance between sometimes lackluster local racing and expensive National events by enticing more travelling talent into participating. We understand that many racers will be attending some of the premier National events, so the series schedule is set so it should not interfere with any of those existing races. 

The 2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam series schedule is: 

October 28th-30th, 2011: The Gate, Cleveland, OH 
December 10th & 11th, 2011: Rapid Competition, Grand Rapids, MI
January 14th & 15th, 2012: The Big Rug, Indianapolis, IN 
February 18th & 19th, 2012: MSI, Detroit, MI 

There is a strong field of talent in this part of the country, and the Midwest Grand Slam provides regional venues for us to compete with each other in the classes that define carpet on road. In the past, these events have been hard fought with epic battles from the A on down. The Halloween Classic’s A-mains are usually a who’s-who of National talent. Even with this in mind, the Midwest Grand Slam is still a great place for newer drivers to learn. Classes range from modified to VTA, so differing speed categories are available for all to enjoy.

Classes Offered: 
*T/C Rubber Sedan*: (control tires TBA)
17.5 Blinky, 13.5 Open*, Mod 
*1/12th*: 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 Open*, Mod
*World GT*: 13.5 Open esc
*VTA*
*these classes will be run if sufficient pre-entries are received.

Schedule for the Halloween Classic only: 

Friday: Open/Controlled and Late arrival practice 1pm-10pm 
Saturday: Open and Controlled practice, and 3 qualifiers 
Sunday: Open practice, 1 qualifier, and Mains 

The schedule for all other events will be: (subject to change). 
Saturday: Open and Controlled practice, and 3 qualifiers starting around 1:30
Sunday: Open practice, 1 qualifier starting around 8:30am and Mains should start around noon

All race information will be on our website www.midwestgrandslam.com shortly. This thread and another on RC Tech will also be updated with all rules, information, gossip and results. See you there.


- Ken Miller 
- John Peoples 
- Sean Bushnell


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

SWEET :hat:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dude!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

cool i cant wait...
if i may suggest..(with out being blasted on)..for TC have y'all just look at 1 tire being for all TC Classes..(i just thought it would be easier)..but im good with the tire choices we had last year...ill be there reguardless


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

starrx said:


> cool i cant wait...
> if i may suggest..(with out being blasted on)..for TC have y'all just look at 1 tire being for all TC Classes..(i just thought it would be easier)..but im good with the tire choices we had last year...ill be there reguardless


We talked about 1 tire but the problem is history has shown events where a single spec tire is suddenly unavailable do to one reason or another, thus 3 options


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> We talked about 1 tire but the problem is history has shown events where a single spec tire is suddenly unavailable do to one reason or another, thus 3 options


cool with me..see you soon:thumbsup:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

I love almost everything about this. Should be another great Grand Slam Season.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry for the delayed posting but here's the rules and classes

All Classes Will Use ROAR Approved Brushless, Motors, Batteries, Bodies And Rules.

Section 1 - General Rules
1.1: Rules apply to classes within the Midwest Grand Slam and are intended to provide guidelines for fair competition. In the event a rule is not covered in this package the Midwest Grand Slam will have the right to adjust or amend rules at any time.

1.2: Rules may be revised on an as needed bases

1.3: No Person attending a Midwest Grand Slam event will have any claim for damages, expenses, lawsuits, or otherwise against a promoter, track operator, Midwest Grand Slam, it’s officials, agents, or employees, resulting from any damage to any car, personal injury, on monetary loss of any kind whatsoever. All attendants waive any claim they any have against a promoter, track operator, or the Midwest Grand Slam, when they participate in any event being run under these rules.

1.4: It is the drivers responsibility to be in compliance with all Midwest Grand Slam rules and regulations. Failure to do so may result in penalties or race disqualification.

1.5: The intention for the Midwest Grand Slam is to promote racing in a fun, family oriented atmosphere. Unsportsmanlike behavior WILL NOT be tolerated. Midwest Grand Slam staff and track management reserves the right to levy penalties or may disqualify a driver for any of the following replacements.
• Excessive foul language
• Drinking of alcoholic beverages or use of illegal substances
• Verbal or physical abuse of a race official or fellow competitor
• Rough driving or intentional hacking of a competitor
• Intentionally circumventing the rules
• Actions detrimental to the Midwest Grand Slam or participating tracks
• Not following the commands of a race official

1.6: Race director reserves the right to “black flag” any driver who’s car is operating in a reckless or uncontrolled manor, or that may constitute a hazard to other drivers in the race.

1.7: Race directors decision is final regarding penalty or scoring disputes.

1.8: For your safety drivers are required to ware closed towed shoes at all times while in the racing area.

1.9: Safety of our racers is of utmost concern. In the event of hazardous winter weather conditions a race event may be shortened and or cancelled. Shortened event will be considered complete after 2 rounds of qualifying. Cancelled race may be made up at the next available time.

1.10: Drivers are required to turn marshal the race immediately following their own. Failure to do so will result in the loss of laps off their best qualifying time. If for some reason not able to turn martial it is the drivers responsibility to find another entered driver as a replacement. The replacement martial most notify the race director. The original driver is responsible for the actions of the substitute martial.

1.11: Turn marshals are not allowed to repair race cars.

1.12: Marshaled cars should be returned to the point they left the racing surface.

1.13: Due to the current nature and instability within the ROAR Rules any major equipment legal at the beginning of the series will remain so throughout the entire season.

1.14: The Series awards will be based on best 3 out of 4 events and must compete in at least 3 events to be eligible.


Class Rules:

1. STOCK 1/12 Blinky
Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
ESC: Any ROAR approved Blinky mode ESC as of Oct 29, 2011
Tires: Foam
Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
Minimum Weight: 730 grams
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Race Length: 8 minutes

2. * 1/12 13.5 *
Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open
Tires: Foam
Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
Minimum Weight: 730 grams
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Race Length: 8 minutes

3. OPEN 1/12
Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open
Tires: Foam
Body: ROAR Approved GTP/Can-Am
Minimum Weight: 730 grams
Maximum Width: 172mm
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Race Length: 8 minutes

4. STOCK RUBBER SEDAN
Motor: ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
ESC: Any ROAR approved Blinky mode ESC as of Oct 29, 2011
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1380 grams
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm
Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
Race Length: 6 minutes

5. * 13.5 RUBBER SEDAN *
Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1380 grams
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm
Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
Race Length: 6 minutes

6. OPEN RUBBER SEDAN
Motor: ROAR Approved Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 2S (7.4V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open
Tires: Jaco Blue, Sweep Racing RealBlue QTS32, or Solaris Medium (Medium Insert)
Body: ROAR Approved Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1380 grams
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
Body Height: 130 with 20mm blocks
Race Length: 6 minutes

7. WORLD GT
Motor: ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
Battery: ROAR Approved 1S (3.7V) LiPo Only
ESC: Open
Tires: BSR Team Purple Spec, Jaco Lilac Spec, or CRC 2300/2302 Spec Tires only
Body: Protoform Corvette (1499), Protoform Sophia (1502), Parma DB9 (10225), or McAllister Ferrari (257)
Minimum Weight: 930 grams
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm
Roof Height: 104mm ready-to-run
Race Length: 6 minutes


8. VINTAGE TRANS-AM
Will be governed according to the September 1, 2010 Rule Set at www.usvintagetransam.com, with the exception of the following:

Driver Figure NOT required
ROAR Spec ESC may be used


** Due to the past low turnout in certain classes the 13.5 classes will be dependent on sufficient pre-entries, this is out of respect for the following classes that deserve sufficient turn-marshalling with out the race director constantly hollowing for Volunteers


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Nice job Ken, this is going to be a great series.:thumbsup:


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Not to stir the pot too much Ken, but the TC weight rule changed in May. 

"Coming in the next update to the ROAR rules is a change in the minimum weight for the 1/10 Touring class. It’s been observed by the racers on the committee that standard vehicles, without the use of any lightweight components, are much too light and have to mount considerable ballast weight in order to make the minimum weight requirement. As a result, ROAR will reduce the minimum weight from 1420g to 1380g in all classes but VTA/GT classes. These categories tend to use chassis that are inherently heavier, making the 1420g limit more reasonable for just these classes."

Call me tonight or tomorrow, its been very crazy for me lately, Sorry.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I thought that was the case and checked ROAR's website but could not find it, I'll make the tweak


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Ken your the best. When you coming up to msi for some clubbing?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CypressMidWest said:


> I love almost everything about this.


 That's what she said...

-Sean


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm. I might be able to partake in this


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

reilly said:


> Thanks Ken your the best.


All the boys tell him that... BTW, the trucker stash is MIA. :thumbsup:



Dr. Evil said:


> When you coming up to msi for some clubbing?


Ken, I believe Dr. Evil is being literal with this question...

-Sean


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hustler said:


> All the boys tell him that... BTW, the trucker stash is MIA. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ken, I believe Dr. Evil is being literal with this question...
> 
> -Sean


Only if they have baby seals up there.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys:

The race at the Gate is limited to 80 racers so as a reminder you might want to get your entry in soon.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

As noted on the "Halloween Classic" forum, it's entry is now closed. Thanks to all of the racers that signed up and paid a week and a half before the race. That is simply awesome!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

In another thread it was reminded that tracks cannot choose a local class. I believe this is very shortsighted as recently demonstrated by the turnout for the Hurricane race at R/Car this past weekend.

There was only four 1/12th scale entries and about twenty USGT entries. And if a Sportsman class wasn't available I believe there would have been at least four more USGT entries.

Perhaps it is too late to change anything for this season (I highly suspect this will be the case), but next season I would leave the option available. RC racing is very whimsical in nature regarding what classes people are racing, but that is the nature of the beast and it would be best to be able to adapt as such.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Railroader said:


> In another thread it was reminded that tracks cannot choose a local class. I believe this is very shortsighted as recently demonstrated by the turnout for the Hurricane race at R/Car this past weekend.
> 
> There was only four 1/12th scale entries and about twenty USGT entries. And if a Sportsman class wasn't available I believe there would have been at least four more USGT entries.
> 
> Perhaps it is too late to change anything for this season (I highly suspect this will be the case), but next season I would leave the option available. RC racing is very whimsical in nature regarding what classes people are racing, but that is the nature of the beast and it would be best to be able to adapt as such.


The track choice was dropped to make room for a TC 13.5 and 1/12th 13.5 class. Historically the Track Choice class has been very low in entries, the Classic had a full C Main in 1/12 stock and an solid A and B in 13.5 and Mod. 

While there is some overlap of racers the general crowd attracted by by the seperate series is a little different.

Frankly as for USGT, if VTA, Blinky 17.5, are not enough, I don't see another slow class doing anything but diluting the ohter 2, We just can't add more classes and in fact will likely reduce the number of classes next year to 6 or 7.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Frankly as for USGT, if VTA, Blinky 17.5, are not enough, *I don't see another slow class doing anything but diluting the ohter 2*, We just can't add more classes and in fact will likely reduce the number of classes next year to 6 or 7.


I guess we all have our opinions. Racers vote with their entries. You'll never make everyone happy.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Railroader said:


> In another thread it was reminded that tracks cannot choose a local class. I believe this is very shortsighted as recently demonstrated by the turnout for the Hurricane race at R/Car this past weekend.
> 
> There was only four 1/12th scale entries and about twenty USGT entries. And if a Sportsman class wasn't available I believe there would have been at least four more USGT entries.
> 
> Perhaps it is too late to change anything for this season (I highly suspect this will be the case), but next season I would leave the option available. RC racing is very whimsical in nature regarding what classes people are racing, but that is the nature of the beast and it would be best to be able to adapt as such.


Technically there were 5 1/12th scale entries.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope my number count doesn't discredit me entirely.

My point still stands.

I wish you success with your series.


----------



## auto illusions (Jan 2, 2006)

I have been pondering getting all my gear packed up and ready for the grand slam series as I had an absolute ball last year with all the racers. I raced 3 classes which was tuff but made the trips more worth the time. Problem is I always hated sedan and hated even more with rubber tires. Loved wgt but just can't figure why it's tuff to fill up 1 main. And 1/12th stock is probably my overall favorite class but now will fall to my least favorite with the speedo blinking now. I now know if I do decide to race the series, which class I will not feel bad about dumping off my list! I hope wgt can get some more entries overall


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

auto illusions said:


> I have been pondering getting all my gear packed up and ready for the grand slam series as I had an absolute ball last year with all the racers. I raced 3 classes which was tuff but made the trips more worth the time. Problem is I always hated sedan and hated even more with rubber tires. Loved wgt but just can't figure why it's tuff to fill up 1 main. And 1/12th stock is probably my overall favorite class but now will fall to my least favorite with the speedo blinking now. I now know if I do decide to race the series, which class I will not feel bad about dumping off my list! I hope wgt can get some more entries overall


Good to hear from you Rich
Come on out, the WGT class while thin has some tight Competition, and the 13.5 12th is where most of the Blinky haters (including yours truly) have moved to.

You could always start of at the Champs next week, their still running boosted 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> The track choice was dropped to make room for a TC 13.5 and 1/12th 13.5 class. Historically the Track Choice class has been very low in entries, the Classic had a full C Main in 1/12 stock and an solid A and B in 13.5 and Mod.
> 
> While there is some overlap of racers the general crowd attracted by by the seperate series is a little different.
> 
> Frankly as for USGT, if VTA, Blinky 17.5, are not enough, I don't see another slow class doing anything but diluting the ohter 2, We just can't add more classes and in fact will likely reduce the number of classes next year to 6 or 7.


I think your formula is pretty darn good as it is. In a perfect world I'd love to see just stock and mod in TC. The competition in stock at the Classic was insane and if some of the cats running 13.5 would have also run stock ...wow. I'm a back of the pack guy and to have the opportunity to run qualifiers at a big race with guys like Fairtrace, Goetz, EA was just amazing. How often does that opportunity come up?

13.5 boosted 12th is a great compromise for those that can't handle mod but think blinky is exciting as watching paint dry. I hope that class builds some steam.

Overall, excellent job and thanks for all your hard work. :thumbsup:


----------

